# Tom’s Techniques knurler



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

As the header says after using the bump knurler that came with 9x20 I started looking into other designs. The one that caught my eye was the one Tom Techniques came up with. He has the complete plans on his site and build vids on YouTube so I won’t even bore you with my build. But it was not my first build but my first build by plans. I usually just shoot from the hip as my projects are not this involved but the major thing it pointed out was I usually don‘t treat all dimensions as critical, only usually where a specific fit is involved. And it showed . So lesson learned along with many other challenges. I found his plans wonderful to work by and the knurler is such an improvement over the bump knurler it’s not funny. I used to hear all kinds of noise with the bump knurler where with this on all I hear is the wheels working. Two thumbs way up.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 11, 2020)

Very nice work! That's interesting, I've never seen a knurler design like that.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

Neither had I. I think I was looking through YouTube’s and bumbled on it. And after looking at Tom’s site and looking at his vid’s I just liked the idea.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

The one minor drawback is it uses 5/8OD, 1/4W, 1/4 ID knurler wheels. They don’t seem as common as other dimensions. Slowly snagging wheels off eBay as they pop up. The most frustrating part is the silly people who are selling these things on eBay either don’t have a clue so they just give model #’s but no dimensions or even worse is this guy who puts them next to an old wood ruler, and doesn’t even bother to put them close to a line.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2020)

Wow, I like this design far better than the B&S turret types, since it has a much larger range and easier access to the work.  This one looks like it is easy to use, and the forces are contained by the frame, unlike a push-type or scissor knurler.  Cool tool, @C-Bag!


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Wow, I like this design far better than the B&S turret types, since it has a much larger range and easier access to the work.  This one looks like it is easy to use, and the forces are contained by the frame, unlike a push-type or scissor knurler.  Cool tool, @C-Bag!


Isn’t it funny how you just look at some design and it clicks. I can’t remember where Tom said he got his inspiration but bless his heart and all his vital organs for not only coming up with it, and doing the plans, but putting them on his website for free!


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 11, 2020)

Interesting design. 
In use it looks like there's four SHCS's to adjust? Two for each knurl assembly?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

The two outside adjust pressure and the two on top are locks I guess. I use a 1/4” wrench I cut off short for something so I can get to the back pressure screw and the opposite one. The upper I just finger tighten. Was way less strain on the little 9x20 over the bump type. Done in a flash too.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 11, 2020)

As a side note...what ever happened to Tom? His videos just stopped three years ago.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> As a side note...what ever happened to Tom? His videos just stopped three years ago.


Wow, dunno. I hadn’t notice that side of it. How I got onto him was the random search of knurlers on YouTube and this guy was doing a long run using this style and mentioned it was Tom’s design.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

Just caught a crazy deal of 15 sets of all different types of wheels 5/8x1/4x1/4 on eBay for $10 a set! Score! Wasn’t there an hour ago.....


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2020)

Caught, or bought?  I'll buy two sets if you buy the lot...


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

Caught=bought. Dunno how long it will take to get here. It looks like there are duplicates, so I’ll let you know when they show. Are you looking for something specific?


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice job on the knurler! You did a great job on it!

How is the knurl quality?


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 11, 2020)

Tom used to be a member here, he now resides on the Metal working fun forum..............


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks Mike. This was my quickey practice piece that was in the picture. The diamond pattern to the right, furthest away from the threads was where I cranked it down to get a better knurl. This is only my third attempt at knurling and first with this device.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 11, 2020)

I made one a year or two ago.  Those work really well but are a little limited on the size the material you can knurl.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 11, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Caught=bought. Dunno how long it will take to get here. It looks like there are duplicates, so I’ll let you know when they show. Are you looking for something specific?


Nothing specific, just a good general purpose crosshatch.   More if you end up with more dupes.  Thanks!


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2020)

Looks good to me! Congrats on your new tool. A good knurling tool makes a big difference.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 11, 2020)

SPI BESTYET Knurling Tools
					

Find the best deals on the web here at Light Tool Supply for all your precision measuring and metalworking tools & machinery.




					www.lighttoolsupply.com


----------



## John TV (Aug 11, 2020)

I made one following his directions but with wider material (1”) to use the larger knurling wheels. Only minor modifications to original plans. Seems to work well so far. 

John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 12, 2020)

John TV said:


> I made one following his directions but with wider material (1”) to use the larger knurling wheels. Only minor modifications to original plans. Seems to work well so far.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


I have a lot to learn about knurling, actually everything. It has been bits  and pieces I’ve picked up(some of it contradictory) off forums. So not until I was almost done and realized the wheels from my bump knurler wouldn’t work and started looking on eBay did I realize all the different sizes. I had only gotten far enough to know bump knurlers suck for the lathe, doh!

My first and second ever knurl with the bump knurler was new knobs for my angle finders as the both came with wing nuts. Stupid wing nuts were too big and always in the way. The knobs fit perfect and never interfere. Why they don’t come that way is beyond me.


----------



## bill70j (Aug 14, 2020)

John TV said:


> I made one following his directions but with wider material (1”) to use the larger knurling wheels. Only minor modifications to original plans. Seems to work well so far.
> 
> John



Tony:
Very nice job on your clamp-knurler!

Like John I made a couple of knurl holders to accommodate larger, more widely available, 3/4"D x 3/8" wheels.  Might give you additional flexibility over your EB score.

Here's a side by side photo of the holders (which appear in front of my relatively crudely built "Tom Knurler").  
Bill

p.s., Mr. Griffin gives an update as to his whereabouts on the lower portion of the cover page to his website


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2020)

bill70j said:


> in front of my relatively crudely built "Tom Knurler"


??? Relative to what? Looks as good as mine that for sure Bill. Do you use the larger wheels more than the originals?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2020)

the only thing I added was 4-40 set screws on the wheel axels. Just didn’t want them falling out at the wrong time. Probably overkill, but I’d gotten them along with homemade wrenches so why not? I doubt I will ever find a use for them anyplace else.

it has been somewhat surprising I was not the very last person to ever find out about this design and that it’s found some new fans.


----------



## bill70j (Aug 14, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> ??? Relative to what? Looks as good as mine that for sure Bill. Do you use the larger wheels more than the originals?


Tony:  Yes, I use the larger wheels more often -- mostly because the Atlas lathe I bought came with 10 pairs of the larger wheels, plus I got another two pairs from the bump style knurlers that came with my QCTP sets.  Bill


----------



## Janderso (Aug 14, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> As a side note...what ever happened to Tom? His videos just stopped three years ago.


I noticed that. He is very good.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2020)

bill70j said:


> Tony:  Yes, I use the larger wheels more often -- mostly because the Atlas lathe I bought came with 10 pairs of the larger wheels, plus I got another two pairs from the bump style knurlers that came with my QCTP sets.  Bill
> View attachment 333660


Very compelling reasons Bill  it was part ignorance, part convenience why I went with the 5/8x1/4x1/4. I only had the one set of 3/4x3/8x1/4 From the bump knurler and found the 5/8 on eBay right away. Like I said, I know very little about proper knurling technique. I’ve read that you have to use specific wheel for different work diameters. A guy even came up with an ap that would spit out the proper wheel. Then I’ve heard other say it’s not true. The first knurler with brass knobs was fairly easy and came out fine. I’ve also read don’t oil, and to oil. But I guess it depends on the type of wheel, oy vey! Makes my head hurt.....


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 15, 2020)

Another thing I thought of Bill. I forgot the first wheel holders I made a mistake on the angles on the back. But i think I could make them work to use the bigger wheels kinda like you did.

But did you have to relieve the main body of the knurler for them to fit? The slot is 5/8” so putting a 3/4” wheel will rub if you go to do something to big, right? 

Did you shorten the wheel holders for the larger wheels?


----------



## bill70j (Aug 16, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> But did you have to relieve the main body of the knurler for them to fit? The slot is 5/8” so putting a 3/4” wheel will rub if you go to do something to big, right?
> 
> Did you shorten the wheel holders for the larger wheels?


Good questions, Tony.  I checked, and it looks like I used a slot cutter to provide clearance in the knurler body for the larger wheels, and that I made the holders for the larger wheels the same length as the original design.  HTH,  Bill


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks Bill. For some reason in my one track mind I thought the relief would have to go the whole width, but then the holder wouldn’t be supported!? But your solution solves all that nicely. I think I got a woodruff key cutter in the assorted stuff I got with the old RF30 that I’ve never used. Would be a good excuse to dig it out and see if is the right size.


----------

